# Unavailability of Southwest standard awards



## senorak (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a SW standard award, (from the old system) that will expire on in early July, (cannot be extended).  Just booked a TS exchange for San Francisco in late June, and was hoping to be able to use my award for the flight.  Been checking for almost 2 weeks, (several times/day), and there is no availability for standard awards for any date in June, (nor July).   Very limited for April, and only a few dates in May.  More dates are open in August and September.  I also have points in the current SW system that I could use, and get a flight, however, I really wanted to be able to make use of this standard award, (since it's going to expire soon).  What are my chances that something will open up in late June?

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 1, 2013)

If they have seats open with the new system but not the old, I would say that the airline is playing games with you.


----------



## akp (Apr 1, 2013)

Not exactly.

I believe there is availability on every flight with the new system.  With the old system, availability was less common.

Anita


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 1, 2013)

My personal experience was that is often difficult to book a round trip using standard awards, almost always I would have to use a Freedom reward at least one direction (4/5 Round trip Tickets)


----------



## senorak (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm just surprised that as of today, there isn't one day in June or July with standard award availability.  May & August have a handful, with April having about a dozen dates.  Maybe things open up as the date gets closer? 

Deb


----------



## JudyS (Apr 2, 2013)

senorak said:


> I have a SW standard award, (from the old system) that will expire on in early July, (cannot be extended)....I really wanted to be able to make use of this standard award, (since it's going to expire soon).  What are my chances that something will open up in late June?



You actually *can *extend your award, by transferring the award to AirTran A+ credits and then transferring it back to Southwest. You can do the transfer at http://rewardsfarther.com/ 

Detailed instructions are at:  
http://flyerguide.com/wiki/index.php/Category:Southwest_Rapid_Rewards#Transfer_two-step

You can also check AirTran for frequent flyer seats for your dates. 

My experience is that old-style SW frequent flyer seats do sometimes open up at the last minute, but I don't have personal experience on that particular route. The folks over at Flyertalk.com could advise you better. 



Carolinian said:


> If they have seats open with the new system but not the old, I would say that the airline is playing games with you.


The old system and the new system are considerably different. The old system often offers excellent value for last-minute reservations, but has capacity controls. The new system has no capacity controls, but reservations made at the last minute often require a high number of points.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 2, 2013)

For years SW was a great airline.  Awards were easy to earn and easy to use (also easy to sell).  Now they are just like the rest.

George


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 2, 2013)

I would disagree with the easy to sell


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> I would disagree with the to sell



Back when SW issued coupons for their Frequent Awards all we had to do to sell them was take them to a ticket broker near a local college campus and exchange them for cash.  I think the going rate was between $275 and $325 depending how many months the Reward had left to maturity.  

George


----------



## JudiZ (Jun 14, 2013)

*San Jose?*

Have you checked flights to San Jose? We were surprised at how close it is to SF.  You might need to rent a car but there are tons of drop off sites in the city' and it was cheap to rent in one place and return to the other.


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 15, 2013)

*Try other regional airports*



JudiZ said:


> Have you checked flights to San Jose? We were surprised at how close it is to SF.  You might need to rent a car but there are tons of drop off sites in the city' and it was cheap to rent in one place and return to the other.



Oakland used to be a SW hub.....you can also try Sacramento although you'll need a car....but you'll probably need a car no matter where you go in the Bay Area......but you have LOTS of choices within a couple hours - it's a great area to fly into/out of because of so many large local airports.


----------



## lizap (Jun 15, 2013)

Awards are extremely easy to get under the new system.  If there is an empty seat, you can get it.  Got to now be the best FF program of all... am in the process of switching over from AA


UOTE=bogey21;1446851]For years SW was a great airline.  Awards were easy to earn and easy to use (also easy to sell).  Now they are just like the rest.

George[/QUOTE]


----------



## senorak (Jun 16, 2013)

For my trip, (which has now been cancelled, due to other circumstances), I tried both Oakland and SFO).  Renting a car was not an option.
Southwest is still my favorite airline, and my "go to" airline of choice. I agree that under the new system, seats are fairly easy to find, with no black out dates.  However, this "free ticket" was under the old system and had transferred over.....so the seats available were very limited.  

Deb


----------



## ondeadlin (Jun 16, 2013)

Part of the reason there's almost no availability is that almost no one has any old system awards any more.  I was amazed to hear anyone still had one - the bulk have expired or been used.  

I love the new system - very fair, always available.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 16, 2013)

deadline said:


> Part of the reason there's almost no availability is that almost no one has any old system awards any more. I was amazed to hear anyone still had one - the bulk have expired or been used.
> 
> I love the new system - very fair, always available.


 

The old system had a use them or loose them provision, with most of the traditional programs as long as you continue to earn more miles, what you have already earned don't expire.

As soon as you accrued enough segments to earn an award the old system generated an award with an expiration date, by combing two to generate a freedom award you could extend the award(s) expirations by a year, additionally you could pay a fee to extend them for a year.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 16, 2013)

I thought there was an option to switch the old rewards into points?  At least that's what I thought I did when the program changed.


----------



## Blues (Jun 17, 2013)

Luanne said:


> I thought there was an option to switch the old rewards into points?  At least that's what I thought I did when the program changed.



It was the other way around.  You could use new points to complete an old-style award.  That's what I did when the new system came out.  Used the award late last year - and I thought that was kinda late.

-Bob


----------



## Luanne (Jun 17, 2013)

Blues said:


> It was the other way around.  You could use new points to complete an old-style award.  That's what I did when the new system came out.  Used the award late last year - and I thought that was kinda late.
> 
> -Bob



Thanks.  I remember switching one way or the other when the new program came out, but it was awhile ago.


----------

